# BBC - The National Lottery: 5 Star Family Reunion - British Expat Families Wanted



## 12YardProductions (Mar 24, 2015)

We are looking for British families who have emigrated to Australia to take part in a new game show, The National Lottery: 5 Star Family Reunion for BBC One. 

5 Star Family Reunion is a game show where eight family members play across the globe in a series of general knowledge rounds in an attempt to win a family reunion holiday and a cash jackpot. Four family members must be UK based while four family members live overseas.

Parents, siblings, aunts, uncles, cousins, in-laws and close family friends can make up your overseas team. All players must be aged 18 and over.

For full details of how to get in touch visit BBC Be On a Show.

The closing date is 31st May 2015.


----------

